

Ask HN: How do you manage your daily Agendas? Tools/tips? - x3c

Hi,<p>So, I'm a co-founder (CTO) of a startup. We are scaling to a stage where I've to go from doing things hands-on myself to delegating that stuff to others. When it was just me doing, it was simpler. Now there are lots of things I need to juggle, and I'm moving from primarily a developer to core CTO kind of job profile with responsibilities of being Tech-architect, Engineering/product manager/TechOps etc kind of a role who will be coding only part-time and major time managing. (This is just to give you a background).<p>I'm constantly finding myself losing track of things, small but important things. I'd like to know how you plan your day? I'm inclined to just keep a diary and jot down important things, but rescheduling/searching/follow-up kind of tasks are not best solved by this method. Do you guys use any productivity tools? Google Calendar? Also, any simple yet effective tips for me? Life hack kind of a thing? I know it's a very generic question and I can find 100 different ideas floating around on the web. But I'd like to take advantage of collective knowledge of the community and have a dialog on the same.<p>Regards,
======
ScottWhigham
I use a combo of recurring reminders, Trello, Evernote, iPhone "Notes", and a
text file

------
Peroni
Two essential daily tools for me:

<http://www.craigotis.com/>

<http://www.trello.com>

